# Coffee Bean!



## cocorabbit (Nov 2, 2011)

my Coco bean just ate a coffee bean! probably thinking it was a pellet... I don't think she ate the whole thing, I saw parts of it on the ground.

Should I be worried???

she grabbed it before i could!

:foreheadsmack:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 2, 2011)

Don't know of any restrictions other than a caffeine buzz your bunny might get. They aren't poison or else the whole coffee industry would never have gotten started.


----------



## cocorabbit (Nov 2, 2011)

she seems fine!

I had a cat once that LOVED to eat coffee beans.

But I know rabbits have a sensitive digestive system, so that's why I asked.

But next day and a-o-k!


----------

